# Arthrodesis help



## jilly78 (Nov 9, 2010)

I need help finding a cpt code for Arthrodesis 1st and 2nd metatarsal cuneiform joints.  Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

I would look at  28730 or 28740


----------

